# wie merkt man das die 72 stunden wartezeit rum sind ?



## Ryathen (23. Juni 2012)

hallo
ich bin so ein betroffener der das spiel online gekauft hat, ich warte jetzt schon seit donnerstag
auf freischaltung. nun meine frage geht das automatisch, machen die alles oder muß ich
noch irgendwas machen.und wenn sie mich freischalten werde ich irgendwie benachrichtigt
oder wie bekomme ich es mit das sie mich nun frei geschaltet haben ?

vielen dank schon mal im voraus 
gruß


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Juni 2012)

Das sollte automatisch gehen und es dauert bis zu 72h.

Wenn die Einschränkungen nicht mehr existieren, ist alles freigeschalten.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Juni 2012)

Ryathen schrieb:


> oder wie bekomme ich es mit das sie mich nun frei geschaltet haben ?
> 
> vielen dank schon mal im voraus
> gruß


Läuft soweit schon hier geschrieben wurde automtisch. In deiner Battle-Net Accountverwaltung sollte ersichtlich sein, ob die Beschränkungen aufgehoben, oder noch vorhanden sind.


----------

